# Raleigh Technium Road Bikes



## BikerBruce (Sep 26, 2009)

Just a quick question for which I hope someone has a quick and correct answer.  The Technium series Raleigh pioneered a new technology of using aircraft engineering concepts in "bonding" a bike frame's separate parts, allowing a much lighter weight, with a less expensively made frame.  I understand they made the Technium series for a number of years, and read one place (a semi official Raleigh site) that the Technium's last year of manufacture was 1994. 

However, I find other references to Raleigh having done a recall of 1995 Techniums, and elsewhere, an individual who swore he has a 2004 Technium.  I find woefully scant information on the Technium from every source I've checked, even official Raleigh sites.

Does anyone on this forum know the correct history here?

BikerBruce


----------

